# Video board and power board for monitors, where to find?



## jscheiterlein (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi! I am in the dental technology business. We used these monitors that have been failing a lot lately and our only fix is to replace these boards. One board is for the audio/video and the other board processes the power input. Does anyone hear know of a supplier or person that sells these? Im looking to buy at least 5 of each or more depending on the wholesale cost. Thank you very much for your help!

Sorry for the poor pics Im still using a BBerry 8330 and I forgot my camera at home today!


----------



## jscheiterlein (Mar 9, 2010)

Heres a pic of the curcuit on the audio/video board.


----------



## icebelowzero (Jun 22, 2009)

What's the make and model of the monitor? The pictures aren't clear enough to decipher the make and model.


----------



## jscheiterlein (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is come clearer pics of the boards. These are made in china monitors and the only model number on them says #1910. No manufacturer on the monitor. Fortunately we dont sell these anymore however that means we don't have any of the boxes they came in..


----------



## jscheiterlein (Mar 9, 2010)

pic of the power board


----------

